# Swapping parts between Ford Rangers



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

Here is my situation.

I am in possession of a 2006 Ford Ranger with unrepairable frame rot (not safe to even drive as a farm truck due to the rot being where the front suspension is attached to the frame. Two separate and trustworthy mechanics have told me the same answer.) But, this truck has the original 4.0L engine/drivetrain installed with only 50k miles on them.

I got a solid lead on a 2000 Ford Ranger with a bad engine but a solid body/frame at a very attractive price that is just a few hours away from me. The 3.0L engine and drivetrain have about 265k miles on them. For some gas money and a Saturday drive, I can haul it home.

Both are 4WD and supercabs.

My question for folks who may be in the know is this. Can I put the 2006/4.0L engine into the 2000 Ranger carcass after pulling out the bad 3.0L engine?

Based on the mileage difference, if the engines swap, should I also swap the transmission and transfer case from the low mileage 2006 Ranger into the 2000 Ranger while I am in that deep?

What would you do? (Trading them in for a Chevy or a Dodge/Ram is not one of the options.)


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I am not a ranger guy but have done several conversions anything is possible but if it were me I'd swap everything from the 06 over engine transmission and transfer case and any required electronics. Shouldn't be really hard. I put a 4bt Cummins in my 04 wrangler and an 8.3 Cummins in my 8030 Allis Chalmers far from rocket science, although lots of measure twice cut once kind of stuff. Also I would take the rust bucket over a dodge just saying.......


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Since a 98 Mazda and a 2000 Ford (yes they are the same and parts have swapped places) both hid out here and the 4 .0L was a factory option to both the mechanical stuff should be easy. The electronics could make pull all your hair out.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JOR Farm said:


> I am not a ranger guy but have done several conversions anything is possible but if it were me I'd swap everything from the 06 over engine transmission and transfer case and any required electronics. Shouldn't be really hard. I put a 4bt Cummins in my 04 wrangler and an 8.3 Cummins in my 8030 Allis Chalmers far from rocket science, although lots of measure twice cut once kind of stuff. Also I would take the rust bucket over a dodge just saying.......


In fairness, swapping diesels with zero electronics isn’t quite the same as some “simple” automotive applications.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

Hitech I agree the tractor was simple only took me 2 days start to finish by myself course I was 20 and a lot faster. But the jeep is a different story it's an 04 Rubicon and I spent the time to make it like a professional job I have honestly had people say they can't believe it's not factory. I have probably over 200 hours in it and still see a lot more needing done, it's slightly complicated. I've also been a part of an LS swap in a jeep and sad to say also did some of the wiring on a friends hemi in a newer JK jeep. Those 2 were easier than my jeep for example I had no idea if the ecm didn't sense certain things other stuff like windshield wipers and fog lights wouldn't work. Lots of head scratching with no help, the LS and Hemi were mostly plug and play like this swap should be. I ment it shouldn't be hard because of minimal fabrications "simply" swapping parts.


----------

